# Today I am here, tomorrow I will be there!



## jana.bo99

Spanish:    Hoy aqui, manana alli

Slovenian:  Danes sem tukaj, jutri bom tam.

Croatian:   Danas sam ovdje, sutra ću biti tamo.

German:    Heute hier, morgen dort.

or English: Today here, tomorrow there.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: сегодня - здесь, завтра - там


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Astăzi sunt aici, mâine voi fi acolo!
Short version: Azi aici, mâine acolo!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Šiandien čia, rytoj ten.


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*:

Oggi qui, domani lì.


----------



## Walden

Latvian: šodien šeit, rītu tur!


----------



## claw636

Hoy aquí ma*ñ*ana allí (not N)


----------



## wordsabout

but literally it would be (in Spanish): Hoy estoy aquí, mañana estaré allí!


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese:
Hoje (estou) aqui, amanhã (estarei) ali/lá.


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
- Bugün buradayım, yarın orada!
(in spoken Turkish, this could be shortened as "bugün burdayım, yarın orda!")


----------



## michimz

Nahuatl: In tonal nikah, mostaj nepaj


----------



## sesohi

Heut' hier, morgn deut (Swiss german)


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:* /aaj yahaaN, kal wahaaN/ (I think that was a song actually..!)
*Gujarati:* /aaje ahiiN, kaale tyaaN/


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

Today I am here; tomorrow I will be there - أنا اليوم هنا، غدًا سأكون هناك

Today here, tomorrow there. - اليوم هنا، غدًا هناك


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
tha mise anseo an-diugh, bidh mise ansin a-màireach!
If you actually wanted to emphasize “today” and “tomorrow” (like you say in your sentences), you could say
‘se an-diugh a tha mi anseo” and “ ‘se a-màireach a bhitheas mi ansin”, but note the change of form in the future.  Because of that, you may want to stick to the simple sentences I’ve given you.


----------



## Txell Casas

_*Català: *_
Avui estic aquí, demà estaré allà


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, can anybody explain if that is an idiom and what it means. Thank you...


----------



## catlady60

English:

_Here today, gone tomorrow._


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Dnes jsem tady, zítra budu tam.


----------



## bibax

> Hello, can anybody explain if that is an idiom and what it means. Thank you...


*Dnes tady, zítra jinde* (today here, tomorrow elsewhere) denotes someone/something unstable, fickle (a nomad, hobo, _vivre en camp volant_, happiness, fortune).


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog; Ngayo'y narito ako bukas ay naroon naman ako.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Italian: "Oggi qui, domani là"!


----------



## bb3ca201

Anja.Ann said:


> Italian: "Oggi qui, domani là"!



Don't you have to put the verbs in ("io sono, io saro")?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello, Bb3ca201 

Not necessarily, I mean it depends on the context: 

- idiomatic: "She's a wanderer, you never know where she is ... Oggi qui, domani là!"
- standard: "When are you supposed to be there?"   "No worries, oggi sono qui, domani sarò là."


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we usually omit the verb:


*«Σήμερα εδώ, αύριο εκεί»* ['simera e'ðo 'avri.o e'ci] --> _today here, tomorrow there_


-Adv. *«σήμερα»* ['simera] --> _today_ < Classical adverb *«σήμερoν» sḗmĕrŏn* & *«τήμερον» tḗmĕrŏn* < compound; pronominal demonstrative particle *«κὶ» kì* --> _here, this_ (PIE *ḱe(i)-, _this_) + Classical neut. noun *«ἧμαρ» hêmar*, lengthened fem. form *«ἡμέρᾱ» hēmérā* --> _day_ (PIE *Heh₂mer-, _day_ cf Arm. օր (ōr), _day_).
-Adv. *«εδώ»* [e'ðo] --> _here_ < Byz. adv. *«ἐδῶ» ĕdô *after metathesis from the Classical adv. *«ὧδε» hôdĕ* --> _thus_ (PIE demonstrative *so-, _thus_).
-Adv. *«αύριο»* ['avrio] --> _tomorrow_ < Classical adv. *«αὔριον» aúrīŏn* --> _tomorrow_ (PIE *h₂eus-r-, _dawn_ cf Skt. उस्र (usra), _morning light, daybreak_; Lith. aušra, _dawn_).
-Adv. *«εκεί»* [e'ci] --> _there_ < Classical adv. *«ἐκεῖ» ĕkeî* --> _there_ (PIE *ḱe(i)-, _this _cf Lat hic, cis; Hit. ki-, _that_)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

今日は人の身、明日は我が身
kyou wa hito no mi, asu wa waga mi
Today for someone, tomorrow for me. (implying that you can't predict when bad things come for you)


----------

